# E Code?



## JulesofColorado (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi, I have a pt with dx of acute meningococcal exposure at work. Pt works in medical setting. Is there an E code for this situation?

Thanks in advance?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes look under place of occurrence also how did the exposure occurr.   Be sure to examine the new e codes that will be effective Oct 1, you will be amazed!


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought so and I thank you!


----------

